#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > 勳章發放 >  >  恭喜 龍x2 獲得頭像繪製勳章

## 狼王白牙

恭喜 *龍x2*

在 *衝衝衝 ~* 主題中，為狼之樂園超過 15 位會員繪製頭像， 並達一定品質

特別頒發*頭像勳章* 


感謝您為其他獸的付出

----------

